# TF2 HUD Problems



## MichaelWd (Jul 9, 2014)

For the last couple of weeks, I have been trying to build my own custom HUD for TF2 right from scratch using the base HUD files. I've been following a tutorial series on YouTube to do this. I understand the concepts for the most part, but no matter what I try to do it just doesn't work. Even when I try to make the simplest edits, my HUD breaks in weird ways. For example, when I try to change the color of a HUD element, no matter what color I specify, it changes to this bright green color. Even when I type in a random RGBA color code it does that. Whenever I try to resize or reposition a HUD element, it usually just disappears completely. It doesn't even show up in the vgui_drawtree when I check for it. I am at a complete loss and I'm wondering if anyone has any idea why I keep running into these bugs and if there is anything I can do to prevent this in the future.


----------

